# A-S County Class



## Ourduckpond (Sep 10, 2007)

Grateful for advice from anyone who has discovered the trick of releasing the retaining catches on the drawer underneath the wardrobe so that it may be fully removed.
Regards, Brian


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Some drawer sliders are fastened by a grub screw,either from inside the drawer or from outside through the slider unit. I don't know if this will help,but it is used in kithchen units quite a lot..
Ted.


----------



## delboy0127 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Brian

Like you the number of times I have cussed not being able to remove the draw to get to the drain on the boiler or even to the main power switches, still it could have been worse they could have put the switch box very accessible.

You will have seen in the later models they have now reposistioned the main fuse box. but with regard to the boiler drain tap is that still in the same place? 

If you find the answer please tell me.

Delboy


----------



## Spannerman007 (Jun 8, 2010)

If you are a member of the A-S Club, I produced an Ideas Sheet (no 192) which included moving the power switch to put it alongside that drawer.
I did not find a problem removing that drawer, mine just fell out! But that was part of a very long saga.

Spannerman007


----------



## DeeGee7 (Jun 22, 2009)

Spannerman007 said:


> If you are a member of the A-S Club, I produced an Ideas Sheet (no 192) which included moving the power switch to put it alongside that drawer.
> I did not find a problem removing that drawer, mine just fell out! But that was part of a very long saga.
> 
> Spannerman007


Hi Spannerman007, having followed this thread because of difficulties with that drawer and seeing your reference to Ideas Sheet 192 I ordered it by e-mail and that sheet number doesn't mention the drawer at all. Did you produce any other Ideas Sheets?
Hope you can help, thank you.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

There ain't a catch, if it's the same as ours.

The screws holding the runners to the drawer sides have to come out.

PITA if you ask me.

Dave


----------



## Spannerman007 (Jun 8, 2010)

*A-S County Class Forums*

Hi DeeGee7

A-SOC sent me a copy of ideas sheet 192. It contained 11 improvements that I carried out on my Berkshire.
I did not do anything with the drawer itself but added an additional switch to operate the water heater.
The drawer runners are held in place with several small c'sk screws which promptly fell out! There is no quick release method to remove the drawer.
I soon got fed up with opening the wardrobe door, removing the panel in its floor, opening the drawer as far as possible and then groping into the space underneath with a torch just to flick on a switch to operate the water heater on electric!
My modification was to add another switch to the line between the main control box and the heater unit. I purchased a switch from CAK which matched the Truma Ultastore switch already alongside the drawer.
If you need any further help please contact me

Regards, Spannerman007


----------

